# Furniture options



## andrew1245 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey all,

First post, hope you can help.

We have recently taken posession of a townhouse in Albufeira (new) and need to furnish completely. We have looked at packages in Portugal and find them just a little expensive (Over budget). We are considering options such as buying in the UK and having the package sent over to meet us, even thinking of filling a large van and attempting the drive although that's a last resort.

Anyone have any recent experiences/advice they could share. We are ready to go now so any help greatly appreciated,

Andy & Sharon


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Andy and Sharon,
I go onto another forum and a lot of Algarve residents have used this company and swear by them. I live in central Portugal and therefore have not used them, I also have no connection to the company.
English page
Good luck
James


----------



## andrew1245 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks James,

Will let you and others know how we progress,

Andy & Sharon


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

We recently purchased an apartment in Algrave and are planning to furnish it mostly from Ikea.
Reasonable prices and a vast variety available...................
Well worth actually coming here and personally making the purchases.

Also welcome to the forum.


----------



## seo (May 12, 2008)

I would recommend these guys, just outside Albufeira: Furniture Shops Algarve


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats something i've been wondering about when the time comes for us to move there.
Alot of online stores such as Amazon post internationally including to Portugal: Amazon.co.uk: Help*>*Dispatch & Delivery*>*Delivery Rates*>*International Delivery Rates*>*Europe 2 Delivery Rates , I don't think they deliver some items internationally but it's worth checking out.

Also I don't know if items are shipped from abroad is there a cost to recieve?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We thought of bringing most of our furniture form the UK and then when push came to shove we bit the bullet and bought everything apart from our own bed and two very large chinese chests here.
That included all white goods.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*furniture*

I do agree with buying over here, unless you have already some furniture you want to bring over. If you are buying, remember guaranties, you do get in general 2 years guaranty on your furniture, at the major shops, (IKEA gives you 5, 10, 15 depending on the product). You don´t need to get packages, just buy what you need
John999


----------

